# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Cezeri Hayatı Hakkında Bilgi

## veli

1707.jpg

Cezeri 12.yüzyılda yaşamış otomasyon ve otomatik sistemlerinin kurucusu kabul edilen kişidir. Pek çok büyük makine yapımı ustasına, mucide önder olmuştur. Cizre’de yaşadığından dolayı Cizreli manasına gelen cezeri denilmiştir. Artukluların sarayında hanedana hizmet etmiş ama bilginin paylaşılmasını savunduğu anlaşılan ve bilimin evrenselliğine inandığını çıkarabileceğimiz bir önsözü olan kitabı vardır. Kitabın bir kopyası ise Topkapı sarayındadır. Cezerinin tam olarak ismi ise Bediüzzaman Ebu'l-İzz İsmail b. er-Rezzaz el-Cezeri'dir
Cezeri Diyarbakır da dünyaya gelmiştir. 


Eserleri

* Kitāb fi ma-’rifat al-Hiyal al-handasiyya (Arapça: الجامع بين العلم والعمل النافع في صناعة الحيل , Kitāb fi ma-’rifat al-Hiyal al-handasiyya) 1206 yılında bu eserini tamamlamıştır.
* Kitâb-ül-Câmi Beyn-el-İlmi vel-Amel-in-Nâfî fî Sınâat-il-Hiyel, (Arapça: بَيْنْ اَلْعِلْمِ وَالْعَمَلِ اَلنَّافِعْ فِي صِناعَةُ الْحِيَلْ , El Câmi-u’l Beyn’el İlmî El-Amelî’en Nâfi fî Sınâ’ati’l Hiyel) “Makine Yapımında Yararlı Bilgiler ve Uygulamalar”

----------


## mehmet duran

cezeri diyarbakırda değil şırnak ilinin cizre içesinde doğmuştur .lütfen doğru bilgiler verin

----------

